# Serving in the East



## jwhoff (Apr 23, 2011)

What did you like least while serving in the East?


----------



## Traveling Man (Apr 23, 2011)

Motivating individuals and politics; incredible.


----------



## davidterrell80 (Nov 1, 2011)

It was interesting to learn which brothers and PMs would (or would not) work together. Determining which PMs had to be informally convinced before presenting any new initiative with any real sense of approval.

It wasn't that I least liked it; it just was. Handling it was an exercise in the use of the working tools.

But, I checked it because it took a good deal of time that could have been spent in other pursuits.

David


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Jan 8, 2012)

traveling man said:


> motivating individuals and politics; incredible.



amen brother i 100 % with that statement


----------

